# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  اللي عندها أي رجال الله يخليكم أبغى أتزوج

## صدفة البحر

*( اللي عندها أي رجال :: الله يخليكم أبي أتزوج )* 
** 
*مدخل :*
*أرتمي على سريري الصغير ,,*
*أخفي وجهي بوسادتي البيضاء* 
*وأبكي*
*أريدُ زوجاً*
*أبدأ مأسآتـــــــــي ,,*
*بأنين يوجع القلوب*
*كل من حولي يُشعرونني بأني أقل منهم شأناً*
*وأزداد سعيراً يحرقني من الداخل*
*أفرح لأجلهم ,, وأتداخل عليهم* 
*أضحك معهم ’ أتكلم ’ أخرج أتنزهـ ,,*
*ومع هذا أشعر بالنقص*
*فكل كلامهم وضحكهم وحديثهم*
*عن*
*الزوج*
*الذي لازلتُ عنه محروومهـ*
*أرى كلٌ يمشي وهو ممسكاً يديه بزوجته حبيبته خطيبته*
*وأناااا* 
*أموووووووت حسرة ,,*
*ماذا أفعل ؟!*
*لايمكنني أن أطلب من والدتي و والدي أن يحضرون لي*
*زوج المستقبل ..*
*ومع ذلك اتمنى اني أخبرتهم قبل أن أقدم على ..... )* 
*أكلم صديقتي حنان : أتظاهر بالفرح من أجلها لأخطوبتها من ابن عمها الذي يُحبها منذ إن كان مراهقاً ..*
*أقفل سماعة الهاتف وأنفجر بالبكاء والعويل*
*أصرخ بجنون ,,*
*ولماَ أنا ؟؟!*
*أنا لازلتُ شابة , جميلة , متدينة ، كل شيء عندي*
*كل شيء أملكه مثل الآخرين ,,*
*فلماذا لا أحصل على زوج مثلهم تماماً ؟!*
*لماذا لاأفرح مثلهم ؟! لماذا ؟ لماذا ؟*
*وتزداد اسئلتي اصراراً لمعرفة الحقيقة ..*
*اصراراً لنيل المراد* 
*قررتُ حينها أن أكلم والدتي في الموضوع*
*علَّها تُساعدني ..*
*ناقشتها وأنا مرتبكة , خائفة , من ردة فعلها* 
*أمي أريد أن أكون مثل غيري* 
*أمي أريدُ زوجاً* 
*تنصفع أمي لـ هول ماقلته  تدمعُ عينها ..*
*تخفي وجهها بدثارها البالي .. وتضمني لصدرها بقوة*
*أبنتي هذا نصيبك* 
*بكيتُ بحضنها الدافئ ,, علمتُ أنها لاتستطيع مساعدتي*
*صعدتُ لغرفتي الحزينة التي تبكي من أجلي ومعي ..*
*تذكرتُ أخواتي ويوم عرسهم وهو بلباسهم الأبيض*
*وابتسامتهم الرائعة ؛؛ تمنيت أني مكانهم*
*آمنتُ بمصيري وبقدري*
*رضيتُ بنصيبي لـ وحدي*
*وتوضأت صليت ركعتين (قُربةً لله)*
*سجدت , ودموعي تنهمر كعادتها*
*وطلبتُ منه زوجاً للمرة الاخيرة*
*رفعتُ رأسي .. وقفتُ أمام منظرتي*
*أتأمل تعابير وجهي*
*أرى الحزن الدامي الذي يختبأ خلف بؤبؤ عيني*
*بادرتني فكرة ولو أنها لاتُناسبني*
*رفعتُ سماعة الهاتف وطلبتُ صديقتي*
*مريم ( واخبرتها تقول لأُسرتها عني ربما يتيسر امري واتزوج )*
*والحمدلله* 
*وفقني الله بزوج المستقبل*
*وآخيراً ,,*
*عشتُ معهـ شهر لم أستطع أن أُكمل معهـ مشوار حياتي*
*فلقد كان وحشاً كاسراً وأنا كنتُ لديه خادمة مطيعة*
*( بالامس كنتُ أطلب زوجاً )* 
*مخرج:*

*انتهت حكايتي بحسرتي كالعآدة*
*تعذبتُ بجحيم زوجي*
*وتمنيت لو أنني رضيت بـ جنة والدي للأبد* 

*مما رآق لي*
*صدوووووووووووووووووفه*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أطروحهـ رااائعهـ جداً ،،*
*تخفيـ بينـ طياتها عبرة جليهـ واضحهـ ،،*
*ترى أ يعقلـ ؟!*
*أنـ تجرفنا سطحية أفكارنا لـ الحد الذيـ ،،*
*نترضيـ فيهـ على أنفسنا طلبـ زوجـ لها ،،*
*و هلـ الحصولـ على زوجـ هو أكبر طموحنا ،،*
*وجود رجلـ فيـ حياة أنثى شيء جميلـ ،،*
*شريطة أنـ يكونـ رجلـ حقـ ،،*
*و عدمـ وجودهـ لا يعنيـ نهاية الكونـ ،،*
*فـ المرأة بـ وجود الرجلـ قويهـ ،،*
*و دونهـ أكثر قوة وصلابهـ ،،*
*و ذاكـ رأيـ شخصيـ يخصنيـ وحديـ ،،*
*بوركتيـ أُخيهـ ،،*
*طرحـ فيـ قمة الأهميهـ و القيمهـ ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربيـ ألفـ ألفـ عاااافيهـ ،،*
*لا عدمناااااااااكـِ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسمه تعالى*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*مااقسى هذه الحياه*
*التي تجعلنا نطلب زوجاً*
*ويكون قاسي , متحجر , لايقدر الحياة الزوجيه*
*يجعلكِ خادمه تحت قدميه بلا شكر ولارحمة* 
*حينها يقال :*
*نار ابي ولاجنة زوجي ..*
*ولكن اتمنى لكل فتاة* 
*ان يرزقها الله زوجاً صالحاً يقدرها ويحترمها*
*طرح جدااا رااائع*
*اعجبني اختياركِ له* 
*فشكرااا عزيزتي ع الموضوع*
*دمتي بود*
*تحياااتي*

----------

